# .tesa-felgenband.



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

mir is noch net so ganz genau klar wie dat geht bzw ich das legen soll..kann mal jemand paar tipps geben?!-soll ja gewichtsmässig was bringen..


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. November 2008)

einfach altes Felgenband raus, und dann Tesa Film reinkleben 
Klebeseite zur Radmitte. Hast dann an den Felgenlöchern zwar "offenen Kleber" der Dreck anzieht, aber kannste mit Lösungsmittel drüber gehen und das entfernen. 
Kauf ne Tesa Rolle die zur Felgenbreite passt, Überstände musste wegschneiden. Und schon haste paar Gramm gespart! Wenn Du dann aber nen schweren Rahmen, und nen schweren Try All Reifen hast, dann bringt das reichlich wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (14. November 2008)

das felgenband, das ich beim trialmarkt gekauft habe isty so leicht und duenn, da sparste mit klebeband auch nix mehr.

maui


----------



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

hab ja das vom jan..aber bissl würds doch was bringen..danke rubel..


----------



## mr.mütze (14. November 2008)

ich habe 2 lagig ist so vom gefühl die hälfte leichter als mein orginal try all band


----------



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

hier jehts nicht nach jefühl..fakten zählen..


----------



## mr.mütze (14. November 2008)

püh dann eben nicht


----------



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

ja ,weest doch aber 10kg müssen gebrochen werdn..


----------



## mr.mütze (14. November 2008)

ja ich weis vllt kann ich das ja irgen wie mal wiegen mal schaun wo ich ne waage her bekomme


----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

Ich habe eine normale Rolle Tesa genommen und eben 3 Bahnen nebeneinander gemacht.
Die ich habe es auch ganz einfach in die Felge reingeklebt und nix doppelt gemacht.

Ich habe gegenüber meinem normalen Felgenband 39 Gramm gespart.

MFG


----------



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

aja..na dann los..rr och grad frisiert..9,?????? ich komme..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

Dann zeig irgendwann auch mal Bilder. Vll kann sich der ein oder andere noch was abschauen oder dir auch Tipps geben.

MFG


----------



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

jep,wird gemacht..paar sind ja schon drinn..sind ja nun nur die kleinteile die purzeln..aber ja,werd ich machen..


----------



## Goettinger (16. November 2008)

ich fahre seit jahren kein felgenband mehr.....
scharfen kanten bisschen glatt machen und fertig, nie probleme gahabt


----------



## Black Evil (17. März 2010)

Kann man eigendlich auch Isolierband aus dem Elektrobereich als Felgenband nehmen ?


----------



## hst_trialer (17. März 2010)

klar. im zweifelsfall 2 lagen drauf!


----------



## erwinosius (18. März 2010)

Ich habe auch Tesaband genommen, aber erst zwei Lagen den Kleber nach Außen und dann eine LAge genau andersrum reingeklebt. So hat man in den Löchern keine klebenden Stelle. Ist allerdings um 4,3g schwerer.
Hab trotzem ca 30g gespart...War aber eher ne LAngeweile Aktion.....
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (27. März 2010)

Goettinger schrieb:


> ich fahre seit jahren kein felgenband mehr.....
> scharfen kanten bisschen glatt machen und fertig, nie probleme gahabt



du meinst so ganz ohne, auch ohne tesa?


----------



## Black Evil (29. März 2010)

Also es könnte vieleicht sogar ganz pfiffig sein, ganz ohne Felgenband, also auf nackter Felge zu montieren, weil der Schlauch sich dann ja in die Speichenlöcher drückt und nicht mehr verrutschen kann. Das geht natürlich nur bei doppelt-geöst. Fragt sich nur, bis zu was für einem Druck das geht. Ich fahre zB auf meinem 28" 5,5bar hinten. Könnte also sein, dass diese Methode bei hohen Drücken nicht hinhaut bzw. einem der Schlauch unterm Hintern wegplatzt. Von daher sollte man vieleicht bei schmaleren Reifen von alternativen Feglenbandlösungen absehen.

Was haltet ihr von der Theorie ?


----------



## florianwagner (30. März 2010)

alter, wir sind katzen auf sanften pfoten! wir fahren unter 2bar.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. April 2010)

Tesa funktoniert auch bei 5 bar+ Fräsungen!


----------

